# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Viza F1 në SHBA

## axel86

ne fillim shtatorit kam intervisten ke konsullata amerikane per vizen f-1!!
un dua te iki ne new york per 6 muj me viz f-1,dhe do boj kurs anglishte 3 ore ne dit !!
ne shqiptare e kemi veshtire apo e japin vizen po te kesh dokumentat gjith ne rregull????
ndonji ka ike ne amerike me viz f-1 per te studiar anglishten??????
flmd pres pergjigje!!!!!!

----------


## rdmips

Vallaj provoje po eshte pak veshtire, ki parasysh qe ata mendojn se do rrish atje ?  :buzeqeshje:  lol edhe te jete e vertet edhe mos te jete

----------


## axel86

sot mora vizen f-1 ne firenze per 8 muj,do nisem me 15 tetor

----------


## kurkushi

Kam vize te perhershme per SHBA...s`dij se ç`rendesi i jepet kesaj apo asaj vize qe s`eshte e perhershme!

----------

